# Bear Kodiak Magnum



## CCGA (Feb 11, 2008)

I just wanted to share with you guys another bow that I got from my father.I have tried to find some history on this one by searching google but only get recent bows for sale.Anyone have any idea what year this bow may have been made?I couldnt find one that had the white on the face of it like this one.I shot it a few times yesterday which was quite the experience.Missed the target(block target) once at about 15 yards. Whats the best nock point for a recurve - level,high ???The bow doesnt have a nock point right now.I just eyeballed the arrow level and let her fly.I have always shot compounds but have really gotten the bug from reading you guys posts and seeing all the adventure pics(bunny hunt).Sorry for the long posts but it just kind of gets you going and then you dont know when to stop.


----------



## Al33 (Feb 11, 2008)

Here is an interesting link I found by using the search words "bow collecting". There were plenty of other hits also so you may want to do it yourself. Papalapin and others here have a good knowledge of bows so I am sure they will help you out also.

http://www.stickbow.com/stickbow/Collector/beararchery/index.html


----------



## hogdgz (Feb 11, 2008)

Nice bow, with alot of sentimental value.


----------



## CCGA (Feb 11, 2008)

*Thanks AL33*

Thanks a lot Al. Based on the link you provided the best I can figure the bow was made between 1972 and 1977. Thats about as close as I can get it.It has the raised medallion on it and the info said the Kodiak magnum was made up to 1977.It can still sling a stick down range with a good bit of authority. In case this may help anyone else narrow down the year there are two decals - one on each limb. Top limb says BEAR Glass Powered Kodiak Magnum on it and the lower limb has the Grayling Michigan stamp with only one patent # listed. It is 52" @ 50lbs.


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Feb 12, 2008)

I bought one new in 1974.   I worked all summer to come up the the $75 selling price.


----------



## Smokey (Feb 12, 2008)

Hey CCGA, I've got the same bow.  Check out this link.
http://forums.gon.com/showthread.php?t=163553


----------

